# Getting started



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi,

I realize that this is a rather basic question, but how would I go about becoming a police officer. 

I know where I want to end up (intel or investigative work), I just have no clear idea of how to find the information on how I'd get there.

I live in Middlesex County, so was thinking of joining the Sheriffs dept, but wasn't overly thrilled with the concept of doing correctional work only, which seems to be the only thing listed on their website (that and traffic duty). Mostly I live in a small town and dont think they have a large department so was trying to think around having to live locally (boston PD requires you live in Boston city).

I dont really have a clear picture of what State police do other than traffic enforcement - which isnt something I'm interested in - please feel free to educate me, I'm from England originally and have only vague ideas about what each different group really does here in the US.

Currently I'm a computer professional, and have been for 14 years (I say this because I noticed a 32 year old limit on some places, and I'm 32), and want something that will make a difference. I guess that would also mean that I'd be open to working in some sort of computer crime job(stopping, not doing) too 

In addition, I'm not a citizen yet and am a green card holder.

Please, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the response and the link. I'm working on the citizenship issue currently and going back to college to get my degree (seriously looking at Criminal Justice degree courses - feedback appreciated). 

I'm expecting the grunt work (sort of looking forward to it after 10 years of high stress technology work), and wouldn't expect it any other way - all I'm looking for is the opportunity, once I'm there I can prove myself (he says hoping it doesn't sound too naive) 

Thanks again.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

1. Move out of this state if you want to get on at the age of 32. 
2. Make sure you have a clean background (they look at everything).
3. College degrees help.
4. Military service help seven more.
5. Look into part time town or College campus Police work to start off. Some of the pay at college OD are more than you will ever make in a town.
6. Get in or stay in shape. The fitter the better. 

Thats all I can think of off the top of my head. I am sure others will add to the list. 
Good luck. 
:wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Zuke,

Thank you for your help and suggestions, , I'll look into the part-time option. Since I'm apparently too old I'll look at other ways to work in the field. I figure someone must need a computer security guy who'll be getting a criminal justice degree


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Try part-time work.. see how it goes. There are still plenty of non-civil service towns you can get hired on over the age of 32.


----------

